# Light Timer for Fluval Spec V?



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I am wondering which works best because this light fixture turns on and off with a touch button. There's not a lot of well rated ones on Amazon... 

And shift work is just awful for keeping a steady light period.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Actually, would this go better under general equipment?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I've always used the cheap 6 dollar mechanical timers from the hardware store.push the buttons down for the hours you want it on.cheap and easy,I use these on all my tanks.


----------



## sick1166 (May 8, 2017)

6.00 timer works great also the timer has a switch to slid if I want my light on anytime


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

MtAnimals said:


> I've always used the cheap 6 dollar mechanical timers from the hardware store.push the buttons down for the hours you want it on.cheap and easy,I use these on all my tanks.





sick1166 said:


> 6.00 timer works great also the timer has a switch to slid if I want my light on anytime





Either use it on a touch switch enabled light?


----------



## Mike A. (Jan 6, 2018)

jeffkrol said:


> Either use it on a touch switch enabled light?


The Spec V light maintains last state through power cycles so works with pretty much any timer. The newer version anyway. Not sure about the older one. I use a Z-wave plug myself. No need for that but I have all of the rest anyway so makes it easy.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike A. said:


> The Spec V light maintains last state through power cycles so works with pretty much any timer. The newer version anyway. Not sure about the older one. I use a Z-wave plug myself. No need for that but I have all of the rest anyway so makes it easy.



Thanks, I had no clue if it would work or not.


----------



## DarkOne (Aug 26, 2018)

I use smart plugs and strips for my tank lights including a Spec 3. They're about $10 ea per plug ($5 on sale) or $30 for a 4 plug strip and controlled with the SmartLife app. You can schedule multiple on/off cycles. It also links to Amazon Echo (and Google Home). I have 11 tanks connected to Echo (Dots are $20-$30) and have voice control over all my tanks or one by one ("alexa, turn on all aquariums" or "alexa, turn on 75 gallon"). 

I bought the plugs and strips from Amazon and found Echo Dots on craigslist for $25 but prices came down on Amazon.


----------



## thorsonic (Jan 6, 2019)

Aren't you also turning off the pump with the light? Wouldn't this create a problem?



I haven't got my Spec V yet, but it appears to have one cord for the pump and light.


----------



## Poochaku (Jul 5, 2018)

There are two separate cords


----------



## thorsonic (Jan 6, 2019)

Poochaku said:


> There are two separate cords


Thanks!


----------

